# help!!!!



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

is this a good setup for carpet oval. i have a ta04 chassis ( bet ya couldent of guessed that) with a p2k pro and novak xrs. getting cq foams. so is this a good setup?????????????????????????????????????????????????????     :dude: :drunk:


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

what i ment was would i have a chnce in a stock tc class?


----------



## insaneriders (Feb 15, 2005)

*Yes*

Never been a fan of P2's, go with monster or better yet Epic Roar stock. So far from your set up I can tell you have four wheels. I heard there are a lot more adjustments on it than tires and motor. 

GABE


----------

